# Imc - Iron Man Championship 15



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Promotion: Iron Man Championship
Date: Jul 31, 2012
Location: Belem, Para, Brazil
Fight Card-
Middleweight bout: Paulo Filho vs. Murilo Rua


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool fight. You gonna be tuning in Kanto? I wonder if Murilo can avenge that loss from Pride? Neither have looked too good lately but I think Ninja is the better fighter at this point.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd be interested if I knew where to tune in. There are alot of good fights on lower cards but I can never view them. This is one of them.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Interested in this fight. I may be mistaken but didn't Murilo retire before? Two veterans going at it potentially for the last time.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ninja looked horrible against Tom Watson, got Muay Thai'd to death. Not good. Hope he can channel his Pride-Form and win against a guy who really squandered a lot of talent in Paulo Filho.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They are both supposed to be retired but they are fighting after they said they'd retire. This maybe either their last stand or just them deciding to keep fighting. We'll find out when the fight comes around.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Well apparently that event was 2-3 days ago. Nothing on Sherdog Fight Finder, Wikipedia, or even on a Ninja Rua Fan Forum...

...did this fight actually take place?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess we'll find out won't we.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

via Tatame.com-

*Posted on the 12th of July 2012*



> *With Iron Man off, Rua and Filho agree to fight on later this year*
> By Guilherme Cruz
> 
> The story of the Paulo Filho-Murilo Ninja fight just added new chapters. The fight, slatted for this evening, was cancelled after the event not followed the payment agreement with both athletes.
> ...


Apparently those in the know, knew it wasn't gonna happen as of the 2nd week of July. Looks like we'll have to wait a little longer for this fight.


----------



## ratm (Mar 10, 2012)

well that was a crappy way to get let down.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well there was very little on this fight card to being with. So the fact it was cancelled and the fight postponed really isn't surprising. Hopefully the rescheduled match won't fall through.


----------

